# Shear Hog-Rapid Traverse



## ronhubbard (Sep 23, 2013)

Recently purchased a Shear Hog for removing aluminum. It is supposed to be run at high rpms and with the rapid traverse on the Servo X axis feed. My rapid traverse won't work. It works fine with the dial speed selector but when I push the rubber button to engage rapid traverse nothing new happens. Any ideas on how to remedy this problem?
Thanks for any help you can give me.
Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 23, 2013)

That button just pushes a microswitch mounted on the innards.....you will need to crack it open and make sure it is all aligned, for one, and that it can be made to rapid with pushing the microswitch with your fingers. You might just try removing the rubber covered button and use a pencil or similar to hit the switch. That button isn't really part of the switch.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Sep 24, 2013)

What's a shear hog?


----------



## jmhoying (Sep 25, 2013)

ronhubbard said:


> Recently purchased a Shear Hog for removing aluminum. It is supposed to be run at high rpms and with the rapid traverse on the Servo X axis feed. My rapid traverse won't work. It works fine with the dial speed selector but when I push the rubber button to engage rapid traverse nothing new happens. Any ideas on how to remedy this problem?
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> Ron



The rubber button on mine was torn off and the plunger was damaged, so I ordered the parts from Servo to repair it.  The unit is actually designed very intelligently for servicing, and comes apart easily.  
Jack


----------



## ronhubbard (Sep 25, 2013)

A Shear Hog is like a shell mill for rapidly removing aluminum and plastic.


----------

